# DH Bike sizing



## HelloMyNameIsSean (Sep 14, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm gonna be in the market for a second hand bike in a month or two. Currently I'm riding a Giant Reign X2, and I've also got a Raleigh Talus Hard tail (First bike), both of them are a size Medium, and I love the way they both fit. But I'm wondering if say I was to get a glory, are DH bikes supposed to be a bit bigger? I'm 5'11, 180 pounds, I won't have a problem throwing around a little bit more bike. 

I've just seen a few people (On the internets) that are 5'11 and riding a large reign, and love the fit. It just sucks because most likely I'm going to have the picked shipped and I won't be able to try it before I buy it. Bikes I'm looking at are Intense M6, Sunday's, and 08/09 Glory DH. 

Idk what I'm really trying to ask lol, so I guess any suggestions will help me out. 

Thanks a whole mess,
Sean :thumbsup:


----------



## DrJosiah (Oct 9, 2011)

At 5'11" you should be riding a large size frame.


----------



## HelloMyNameIsSean (Sep 14, 2011)

Are you saying for DH or for all bikes? When I go to pick my bike up I'm gonna ask to ride one of their shop bikes around the lot, pretty sure they have a Mongoose Romo in a large, and see how it feels.


----------



## tazmetal (Aug 17, 2011)

Couldn't you go to the shop befre hand and try a large, then buy accordingly, so you knew what size to get?


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

well, im 6'1" and i like medium frames. Then again im pretty light (140lbs) and like nimble bikes that are easier to jump. When approaching a rock garden ill look for a big rock to jump off of to try to clear most of the rock garden, instead of the usual plow method.

Larges will feel a bit big on you, but will be stabler through rough stuff. Its a good idea to go try a large.

I personally say get a medium. 5'11 is on the small side of large frames anyway.


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

determine the TT length that feels good on something you have tried...and use that as a guage in addition to manufacturers reccommendations.
I think most DH bikes fit a little smaller than something you would pedal all day.
I'm 6' and rode a medium VP Free for a few years (I know it's not a DH bike...just reference for sizing to show there is no true consistancy across brands).


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

I had the same question a month ago, but didn't much help here. I'm 5'11 32 inseam I found your standard 24" TT LG to a tiny bit to big. when trying to get befind the seat and stay balanced was difficult. On a DH bike are not going to be pedaling that much to worry about comfort and it going to be in a standing position for the most part. It's sucks being a tweener.


----------



## bendik.ph (Jan 13, 2010)

i am 5'10, 170 and i ride a medium sunday. when i am in those very steep and rocky trails i wish i had a small sunday.


----------



## DrJosiah (Oct 9, 2011)

6'1" at 140?! Eat more!!!

There are many factors involved of course, everyone has different ratio legs to arms, torso, etc. Best bet is to get measured and talk to a bike shop that knows how to size bikes for you. Also the geometry of the bike needs to fit your style. 

A lot of times i think people get used to riding on smaller frames too.


----------



## istandalone (Feb 6, 2011)

DrJosiah said:


> At 5'11" you should be riding a large size frame.


not true at all. nowadays, there are so many different frame designs and geos that many a 6' person can ride a medium just fine. there are plenty of tall, short arm/legged people and the opposite also.
and personal preference plays a huge roll too. many people would rather have a bike that is a little shorter/smaller for flickability purposes.


----------



## RobinGB (Oct 23, 2011)

im 5'11' and i bought a large frame and found it much to large. So i had to take it back and buy a better bike  . i have short legs and found the medium much more nimble and easy to control.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

personally I wouldn't get the M6....bottom bracket very low and you bang a lot of stuff....look around for a M9

if you are younger (bend better then old guys) then get the medium,....older then get a large

advantages

medium...easier to turn, throw around

large: feels like you go slower but you are going faster (feels stablier at high speed-longer wheelbase)...better on steeps


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> personally I wouldn't get the M6....bottom bracket very low and you bang a lot of stuff....look around for a M9
> 
> if you are younger (bend better then old guys) then get the medium,....older then get a large
> 
> ...


I think I bend pretty good for an old guy, but I will take that into consideration


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

I have ridden downhill in the past before and for that I prefer smaller frames. I have found them to be easier to maneuver on tight twisty trails and much easier to flick on drops and jumps. Also a little lighter as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

Drth Vadr said:


> I think I bend pretty good for an old guy, but I will take that into consideration


maybe it was me just coming back from injuries but after being hurt and having some time off the bike... I noticed I would bang the rear tire with my butt a lot on super steeps...I then decided to go to a large frame (I am just a little over 6 feet).....the first thing I noticed was you went faster but it felt smoother...bike jumped the same...and turning you only worry about at slow speeds...because lets face it,....at high speeds you don't have to really turn bars that much.

the post above I stated what most people feel....This post explains what happened with me...younger I would go with a medium but over 44 I am running a large...


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> maybe it was me just coming back from injuries but after being hurt and having some time off the bike... over 44 I am running a large...


I feel you about the injury thing, spent all this season healing and when the first lift goes up somethime in May, it will be 19 months. I'm 40 :thumbsup:


----------

